# What to do when a police officer gives you a ticket on your bike



## deadheadskier (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2011)

I just watched that on another website.  Pretty funny!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh that's funny!


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 10, 2011)

WTF?  Bikes can't ride on the street with traffice?  Messed UP!!!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2011)

Along similar lines of cycling in NYC...


http://vimeo.com/24572222

It's easier to see if you watch it in the larger size at Vimeo instead of embedded here.


----------

